# Can you take a break from taming?



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Hello,

I have recently relocated my ladies to our new home, but I have a question about it. They are mostly ok, eating well, drinking, preening but they do get a bit stressy at times and start flying onto the side of the cage like when I first brought them home.

I am still moving things in and setting up etc. So I consider it best at this time to postpone my bonding efforts and leave them be for a week or so as it would be quite scary for them. They are still babies!

Is it ok to take a break and is this likely to be a set back or is it possible we can pick up where we left off when we are all moved in and settled?

As a side question I don't usually provide them millet except during our sessions but while I have been in the process of moving I have been hanging a little bit in the cage. I know it is fattening but is this ok to do during this process? I thought a treat would help keep their mind off all the activity.

Thanks


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, it's fine to take a break and let Cassie and Luna settle into their new home.
A bit of millet for a couple of days is fine. Just don't overdo it. Give them fresh veggies to munch on.
As far as whether taking the break will "set you back" in taming, there is no way to know. That depends entirely upon your budgies.
If it does cause a bit of a set-back, it will be minor and the progress you've made will be regained quickly. 
Their health and well-being is most important and having them calm and relaxed should be your goal for now.*


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Of course their quality of life is of paramount importance to me! That is part of why I moved, my old place was very dark, with small windows and got next to no sun. My new place has more windows than walls, my feathered family and I will be getting plenty of vitamin D. 

I am very aware of the fact that they didn't choose me but I hope most fervently that they will be glad I chose them. If not tomorrow than one day 😀


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm sure they already realize how very fortunate they are to have you to love, care for them and for giving them a wonderful home!*


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

My budgies took a bath in their water dishes tonight. I am going to take that as a sign that I can resume bonding efforts tomorrow. I find it difficult to imagine a distressed birdo would take the time to bathe.

What do you think?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Working to re-establish your bond with them is fine at this point in time.*


----------

